# Theraband colour for wrap and tuck



## DCLXXV (Jul 18, 2019)

Has anyone experimented with thinner theraband for attaching TBG? looking at picking up a roll of tb tan just for doing my ties as its about a third of the cost


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I tied like that for years and years until the new tying ribbon came out. I was still skeptical but it's cheeper than dirt so I gave it a try. Now it's all I use. My friend Noah has it on his website. www.specteams1.com. It's available in clear and black and makes a really great looking tie that won't come loose when you pull the frame out of your pocket. 
WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Any color can be used for wrap and tuck as long as it has a little stretch. I save scraps and broken bands and cut them in strips. Some folks buy a bag of office bands for wrap and tuck.


----------



## DCLXXV (Jul 18, 2019)

thanks joe ill look into the ribbon. and yeah I have read about people using office bands too but that seems a little sketch for my liking. Im not trying to lose an eye over here haha


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Use the old bands for wrap . What else are you going to use them for ?


----------



## vwgerald (Aug 29, 2013)

????Recycle broken bands for me too ????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

treefork said:


> Use the old bands for wrap . What else are you going to use them for ?





vwgerald said:


> Recycle broken bands for me too


Yeah, me too. I just cannot waste stuff. I am a product of my raising.

But also I love that tying ribbon stuff. Office bands look a bit untidy to me and snag in pocket sometimes.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I usually use Theraband black from old bandsets. It's thin enough to look nice and holds well for me!


----------



## DCLXXV (Jul 18, 2019)

im only on my first bandset, its still early days! ill def be keeping them though thanks for the tips


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> I tied like that for years and years until the new tying ribbon came out. I was still skeptical but it's cheeper than dirt so I gave it a try. Now it's all I use. My friend Noah has it on his website. www.specteams1.com. It's available in clear and black and makes a really great looking tie that won't come loose when you pull the frame out of your pocket.
> WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!


Another vote for the amber tape tying ribbon stuff. All I use now. Bought ten rolls. Both clear and black. Good stuff!


----------

